# Scroll saws



## pixy (9 Nov 2008)

Hi guys At the moment I am using an Axminster AWFS18 scroll saw and at the moment it seems to be running like the very bottom of the range saw. Can anyone recermend a better saw that can be bought in the UK the Americans seem to have the best choices at the moment, so is there anything as good here in the UK Mal


----------



## TRUSTINGGIBBSIE (9 Nov 2008)

Do you get a brand called the Trupro there? I haven't long bought one here (Au) and I am extremely pleased with it. It is a Hegner look alike but without the pricetag. It is a parallel arm type too. So it is very smooth running. You can also fit the Hegner quick change blade clamps to it. 

Noel


----------



## Tiggy Liggy (11 Nov 2008)

Hello everybody,

The Trupro saw is an Axminster with a different badge.


----------



## TRUSTINGGIBBSIE (11 Nov 2008)

Isn't that interesting ? They are all over and all names by the sound of it! I know here they have 2 names. I done a Google on axminster and came up with saws that look nothing like the one I have. Does Trupro have different models in UK? The one that I have looks exactly like the Hegner. I liked it particularly because it allowed me to get into parallel arm type saws. Before the Trupro I couldn't afford them ! 

Noel


----------



## StevieB (11 Nov 2008)

Have not seen a Trupro, but the Axminster AWFS18 is a clone of the Hegner. Identical layout but the final finish is a little worse in places. The Axminster is considered a good mid-price saw in the UK, well in excess of the entry range chiwanese clones. The only two generally considered better saws are the Hegner itself and the Diamond. Personally I have never used a Hegner but I do have a Diamond saw and have never really got on with it. Twas a bargin from ebay though so it could be considered to be not a perfect example of the species. 

Also getting good reviews, but not marketed in the UK, is the DeWalt DW733. Very rarely they appear on ebay but don't expect to grab one at a bargain price. Other than that, without importing from the US, you are pretty much left with industrial saws which tend to be huge cast iron jobs not really suited to the home user.

You seem to be a frequent scroller Pixy so I assme you dont need to be told about quality blades etc making a scrollsaw 10 times better than using the supplied blades. A trawl through previous posts should provide plenty of info if you feel blades are an area worth investigating.

HTH,

Steve


----------



## chrispuzzle (11 Nov 2008)

Gibbsie - http://www.axminster.co.uk/recno/4/product-Axminster-AWFS18-Fretsaw-32495.htm is the saw Mal's talking about. I notice it has gone right up in price over the past year!

Mal, can you tell us more about the problem? What is it abouit your Ax that you find annoyingly like a cheap entry-level saw?


----------



## TRUSTINGGIBBSIE (11 Nov 2008)

That's the one! lol. They are obviously shipped all over the world and sold under different names. The Trupro I have is even he same basic colour as the Hegner. I have found it an extremely good saw, very little vibration. The Hegner clamps really are essential though. It costs $500-$600AU. There have been quite a few sold here and as far as I know everyone is pleased with their purchase.

Noel


----------



## pixy (11 Nov 2008)

Hi guys I actually get all my blades from mikes workshop and they are fine , had lots of advice from him too he is a great guy.It just seems to make a lot of noise as though it wants greasing but I have been told you dont need to lubricate them and it acationaly jumps.Mind you I have been wondering latly about the double sided tape I fix my patterns onto the wood with ,I wonder if this could cause it. I was on an American website earlier and they had a small attachment likie a soldering iron that you just iron your patterns from your printer face down on the wood and just iron them on. Anyone heard of this before and can one be bought in the UK.Mal


----------



## TRUSTINGGIBBSIE (11 Nov 2008)

Pixy, I am probably wrong, but I was under the impresion that you needed a special printer to be able to do that.
Noel


----------



## pixy (12 Nov 2008)

You may be right Noel, I did see somewere you couldn't use a matrex dot printer to do it, I'm afraid I'm not to good with technical matters is that just the ordenery printer like my epson all in one job. Mal


----------



## TRUSTINGGIBBSIE (13 Nov 2008)

Mal.....I have been thinking about the noise you were talking about. I obviously don't know what you have or haven't done, but you might want to try this. Insert the blade but before you tighten it with the tension lever turn the knob at the rear of the machine clockwise till it just starts to take up the slack and then turn it say, 2 more turns. Now push the tension lever down and try the machine.

If you get the same manual with your machines as we do, you might want to try out the genuine Hegner manual. It is after all basically the same machine.
This is where you can get it....(free download)
http://www.advmachinery.com/default.asp?pg=manuals

And this is where you can get the Hegner clamps and quick release clamps..
http://www.hegner.co.uk/system/index.html

If you are still using the Trupro (or Axminster) clamps you won't know yourself when you try these!! lolol.

Hope this helps you a little!

Noel


----------



## Red Gum (14 Nov 2008)

Like Gibbsie I have a Tru Pro saw. It is a copy of the Hegna and what I have seen on the Axminster sight it is the same copy from Asia.

I have had my saw for 12 months now and I am very pleased with it. It is a must to get the top Hegna clamp. I have also replaced the plasic locking devise with small pieces of brass tube. This is on the lever that aplies tension. The pin that holds that leaver does work out so it needs glueing or as someone has done replace it with something like a split pin or small bolt. Locktight glue has worked for me.

Gibbsie has given info on tension and that is good.

Both Gibbsie and I cut some very hard Australian timber with ours and we haven't had any trouble. I would suggest that if the saw in question still causes trouble it might be worth taking it back to the supplier. there is always a dud in the best circles

Red Gum


----------



## pixy (17 Nov 2008)

Just fitted new hedgner quick change clamps they are great Mal


----------



## Tiggy Liggy (16 Jan 2009)

pixy":12cyrk5l said:


> Hi guys At the moment I am using an Axminster AWFS18 scroll saw and at the moment it seems to be running like the very bottom of the range saw. Can anyone recermend a better saw that can be bought in the UK the Americans seem to have the best choices at the moment, so is there anything as good here in the UK Mal



Hello pixy
the axminster is a copy of a saw (the hegner)that has many faults hence the faults are automaticallybuilt in with the axminster.
Best advice is to buy a decent saw and sell on the axminster.

Tiggy


----------



## Gill (16 Jan 2009)

Hi Tiggy

If you like neither Hegner nor its Axminster derivative, what would you suggest as an alternative? I'm curious to know what scroll saw you're using at present.

Gill


----------



## StevieB (16 Jan 2009)

Aye, I second Gills comment. Care to expand on the faults of the Hegner / Axminster please?

Steve.


----------



## Geoffrey (17 Jan 2009)

Calling Hegner and Axminster Faulty :shock: 
What Time is the Posse Riding.
I will Get my sawhorse out :lol:


----------



## chrispuzzle (17 Jan 2009)

To be fair I think tiggy's in Australia.* [EDIT: I misremembered. It's Gibbsie who is from Australia. Apologies to you both!]*

If so then he can buy an Excalibur and I think a DeWalt, and until recently Delta saws - all machines you can't buy in the UK but which would be serious competition for the Ax/Heg design.

Still would like to hear his reasoning tho! :wink:


----------

